

How Silicon Valley is falling behind Seoul - aliyanno
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/magazine/what-silicon-valley-can-learn-from-seoul.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below

======
aliyanno
This provides a really interesting perspective on how the tech community can't
be insular if it expects to succeed globally. The public works and
infrastructure projects taken on by Seoul have expanded the possibility in
design and development. While I love my Scandanavian minimalist design, it
might, as this article says, have been a product of our limitations rather
than taste.

